
So You Want to Be a Programmer? - ooooak
https://www.digitalmars.com/articles/b08.html
======
sigmaprimus
I wonder if the Authors list would be different now, 11 1/2 years after
writing this article. It seems to me that although the fundementals of
programming have not changed the value of knowing them has dropped. Maybe this
is a result of object oriented programming maturing.

